# Can hangers (pic heavy)



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

As you might know I use A LOT of five gallon buckets. So I've got a ton of wire handles kicking around. I finally found something to do with them. Tried to take a pic every step of the way.

Cut the handle in half
Straighten wire
Bend around dowel
Bend tips
Wreck some cans!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice job repurposing....


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good idea man. I can't believe I have thought of something like this before.

Njones


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

This design is very good


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been doing the same with the handles off of binder clips.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some time back I posted the same basic thing using old berry wire I have hanging around ... works very well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This is nice!  Simple ideas are the best. I have handle wire


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Could make nice lil ring shooters out o them


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Brilliant. Going to do make me some immediately. Some guys are just so darn clever!

Dpn't have handles but my wife is going to lose some coat hangers shortly


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Brilliant! Is that metal strong enough for little shooters? I'm starting to look for sources for metals to make my FFS shooters.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Toolshed said:


> Brilliant! Is that metal strong enough for little shooters? I'm starting to look for sources for metals to make my FFS shooters.


BB shooters for sure.

Another product for your store.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> Brilliant! Is that metal strong enough for little shooters? I'm starting to look for sources for metals to make my FFS shooters.


Well here is one I made form the stuff. It was for the Altoids tin challenge. I made it all from one piece of wire. There is a video around here showing me hit. Can from 20' with that thing. I feel like it would work super good for BB's.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The little plastic tubes off of the bucket handles might make fun targets as well. If they're not hdpe of course.... If they are hdpe I guess in due time they will make fun slingshots ????


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

That is a sweet Idea, I have been using a nail twisted at the center to a pipe cleaner. Slide it in the opening, pull up to seat it and it will stay for good. I have yet to have one come off that wasn't shot off purposely.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

RTR104 said:


> That is a sweet Idea, I have been using a nail twisted at the center to a pipe cleaner. Slide it in the opening, pull up to seat it and it will stay for good. I have yet to have one come off that wasn't shot off purposely.


PIcs?


----------



## BloodyBill (Nov 7, 2014)

Lot of great ideas for target hangers,thanks guys.


----------

